# Montana LS3840



## pkty (Jun 28, 2019)

Looking for a loader for my Montana LS3840. Is there another manufacturer that makes one that will adapt other than Montana? Thanks in advance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You could try Everythingattachments or Westendorf. Woods make FEL's as well as Quicke. there's plenty out there, just depends on your budget I suppose.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Another possible loader source.... SSB tractor.


----------



## Yanmarguy (Oct 8, 2020)

Please post more details and pics of tractor....looks nice


----------



## pkty (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank all for reply. Trying to find what will fit then search used. Don’t want to spend more money on the loader than I did for the tractor. May just be better to purchase used tractor with loader.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, if you decide which loader you are interested in, have a look at tractorhouse. The have tractors, parts and auctions that may help you find what you need.


----------

